# Darkrose Manor... just accused of being Santanists.



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

The city that we live in has actually listed our yard haunt as a 'city attraction'. That in and of itself is, in my opinion, quite the accomplishment.

I just had a rather interesting and somewhat disturbing conversation with the neighbor that lives directly to our right. 
She has never said anything before. We've been here for over 3 years now. But... amid her bid to see if we had time to fix the rotting fence post between our yards, (post on her side, fyi,) she made sure to mention that it was getting close to Halloween and she had some things to say.

At this point, I notice something I had never noticed before. After just returning from her mailbox... and just after receiving the usual patronizing wave that lets me know she wants to speak with me... I spy the outside of the bundle she is carrying in her arms. She is carrying a magazine. That outside of that magazine reads... 'The Evangelist... The Ministries of Jimmy Swaggart'. 

...insert dramatic pause here... or ...'Dummmm...dummmm.....dummmm....'

Now, being that I have several Christian neighbors... most of which beg us to do the haunt each year, I initially think little of this. 

That is, until, she says, 'I think you should know that I am a Christian. Halloween is not a 'Holy-Day'. I view Halloween as a Satanic night and those that are invovled are Satanists.' 

I'm pretty sure that the woman who just asked me to fix her fence just called us Satanists. I'm fairly certain that we will not be fixing her fence post.

As I attempt to tell her that I respect her's, as well as everyone else's religious beliefs, as well as making the futile attempt to school her on the origins of Halloween as well as it's predecessors... (my husband does have a degree in History and Philosophy, after all.) She sthen remarks, 'I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree.'

Honestly, every fiber of my being wants to haunt like I've never haunted before. This being on the year we weren't even certain that we would even be able to afford said haunt, for that matter.

Thaunts? (Transcribed = haunty thoughts?)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ignore the remark and continue to be a pleasant neighbor to those around you. Do Halloween as you had planned to do and simply remind yourself that you're creating happy scary memories for those who enjoy what you do.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I had the customer who always told me she would pray for my soul because I did Halloween. I just always humored her but at least I didn't live next door to her.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Wow, this is really really something. It's not the fact that she is a Christian, but the fact that she has allowed herself to be told by someone else that Halloween is a Satanist holiday. Well okay, for some people it maybe is, but we all know it never started out that way. For the majority of us it isn't. Here is a woman that has never taken the time to stop and learn about what Halloween really was and is today. 

She is coming from a thought that because you celebrate Halloween then we all fall into a certain way of thinking. That we worship Satan and all that comes with it. And we all know that's just not true. I grew up in Church, my mom was a Sunday School teacher for some 30 years. We celebrated Halloween, in fact it was her that got me interested in such things. 

The church we attended also celebrated Halloween, the youth group (as we were called) would go to this old house that was set up as a haunted house. It wasn't until years later that they decided that it needed to be cancelled because of some insurance problem with the owner of the property the house was on. 

I'm really getting fed up with people who call themselves Christians who don't take the time to study on such things. It's like Jesus wasn't born on Christmas but in the spring. Okay I guess it's good to know when he was born, but really when you think about it does it matter? Most of us still celebrate Christmas as Christ birth as well as just Christmas. 

I thank my mom for not taking away the joy of Halloween and for allowing me to celebrate it in a way that it was fun. 

I would just ignore your neighbor, on what she has said because your not going to be able to change her mind on this one. She believes what she believes. You can show her that through love and patience that your not a Satanist, you don't practice it and that people can celebrate Halloween without being involved with some type of ritual and still be a good neighbor. 

Although I think I would dress up as the devil and take her some goodies on Halloween night and surprise her with some Halloween kindness!!!!! :jol:


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

All things considered, do you really give a damn what she thinks? All are entitled to their opinions, just be kind enough to keep them to yourself or you may find, that by subjecting me to your beliefs, I WILL subject you to mine. Some neighbors always have a fault with those around them, don't like your yard, don't like your pet, don't like your kids, ad nauseam. Atheists don't like Christmas, Christians don't like Halloween. Bottom line, your rights end at my property line. I guess my point is this, when it comes to a hard seated religious belief you are going to battle a losing cause in trying to convince someone of your point of view. What chance has logic got when there are religious factions that can convince their followers that strapping on a bomb is a great idea. Better to go about enjoying your Halloween and let them enjoy their ignorance.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Living in the Bible Belt, I've learned that no matter how much factual information you place in front of someone, they will believe exactly what they want to believe. I have placed documents downloaded from the Library of Congress website in front of people, then had them argue with me for hours about why they are right and the government's repository of knowledge is wrong. There's nothing for it but to just let them be. You'll never convince a religious zealot that you are correct when it comes to religion, unless you agree with them.

on a side note:
I wouldn't fix the fence post, either.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

It's pretty messed up this woman (with no manners) had the gall to insult you while you were helping her with the fence. For a so called "Christian" she's pretty rude. I agree, no point in arguing with a religious fanatic. Would have asked her myself, that if we do agree to disagree why bother bringing it up if you were just trying to be rude in the first place? Course that's just me.


----------



## Morticia (Sep 5, 2009)

Really sorry DarkRose. Do it up and don't let her get to you. There's no law against our holiday and nothing she can do to spoil it unless you let her!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

kill her with kindness..she will really hate that. and you could fix her fence and tell here the devil made me to it!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Just let it fly. If she tries to shut you down, shut her religious stuff down. It is a free country still right? People can have their opinions, that's fine. No need to worry. I also like the kill her with kindness thing, that almost ALWAYS works.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

If she's a good neighbor beyond the recent comments, I'd ignore it and be polite and just do your thing on Halloween. Some folks are set in their minds and nothing you say (no matter how true) can change that.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

scarrycher said:


> kill her with kindness..she will really hate that. and you could fix her fence and tell here the devil made me to it!


Perfect, scarrycher!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Brad Green said:


> All things considered, do you really give a damn what she thinks? All are entitled to their opinions, just be kind enough to keep them to yourself or you may find, that by subjecting me to your beliefs, I WILL subject you to mine. Some neighbors always have a fault with those around them, don't like your yard, don't like your pet, don't like your kids, ad nauseam. Atheists don't like Christmas, Christians don't like Halloween. Bottom line, your rights end at my property line. I guess my point is this, when it comes to a hard seated religious belief you are going to battle a losing cause in trying to convince someone of your point of view. What chance has logic got when there are religious factions that can convince their followers that strapping on a bomb is a great idea. Better to go about enjoying your Halloween and let them enjoy their ignorance.


Well said Brad. Sorry you had to go through that Darkrose - it's the one thing I really dislike about any religion - those who force their beliefs upon others. Waste of time trying to convert people who have tunnel vision. As hard as it will be now to ignore it (and I know it will be hard) you are best to let it go and just do whatever it is that you enjoy.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

scarrycher said:


> kill her with kindness..she will really hate that. and you could fix her fence and tell her the devil made me to it!


  I agree with scarrycher.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

good advice above... shrugs shoulders, shakes head ... idiots ....shakes head again, snickers....forgot what we we talking about...?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hhmmmm Darkrose, that is just a shame. I can't understand people that judge like that....they make no sense. "Judge not, lest you be judged" that part of the bible is often forgotten by those bible thumpers. I am sure God smiles on you with glee when he sees the wonderful joys you bring to all those little TOT's (and parents, and everyone who sees your haunt) on Halloween night. I wish she wasn't your neighbor......


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

When they say their Christian, just tell them with a slight shrug, "Hey..... Forgive me." It's that simple


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Lord Homicide said:


> When they say their Christian, just tell them with a slight shrug, "Hey..... Forgive me." It's that simple


That actually is a pretty good answer.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have done thing with a lot of churches of all different faiths. Only one didn't particapate in our day. But they didn't try to put it down either. It must be certain areas if the country that people tend to make there own beliefs on thing regaurdless of whats written in history.

On another side note. In most places there are codes for fence construction. When the fence was first put in the post side is supposed to face the house or business that is having the fence installed. So unless you actually put up the fence. If you bought the.house and the fence was already there then its yoir neighbors fence and.there post to fix.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> That actually is a pretty good answer.


True ain't it? It's a good statement for any mouthy, obnoxious Christian type that judges other such as this person's neighbor.

Bio, say that the next time you get a chance. The look on the face is almost priceless!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. You all made us giggle and put the truth of the issue into persepctive.  We appreciate you!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

darkrosemanor: Don't worry about the others round you. You can't control what they do. Just concentrate on being the best person you can be. No matter what your beliefs are.

I myself have no religious beliefs however I understand their attraction and understand that others have very strong beliefs. I also realize that a very small few of these people are unable to accept that others don't follow their beliefs and I do feel sorry for them.
I have had people tell me I was on the path to the devil. My response is always the same. "That may be, but it's my path to take."


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry you're having to deal with this - it's a shame so many so people are intolerant. I had a similar experience last year, but I was lucky enough to have the "offended" party move out of the neighborhood. I'd say just go on with your haunt like always & let her think what she will.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I would put on a huge Halloween show,with loud creepy music and you can bet a devil would hang on that fence post.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

darkrosemanor said:


> Thanks guys. You all made us giggle and put the truth of the issue into persepctive.  We appreciate you!!!


Do what I said above and walk away. End of story for the bitching... What could your neighbor possibly say to that


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Brad Green said:


> All things considered, do you really give a damn what she thinks? All are entitled to their opinions, just be kind enough to keep them to yourself or you may find, that by subjecting me to your beliefs, I WILL subject you to mine. Some neighbors always have a fault with those around them, don't like your yard, don't like your pet, don't like your kids, ad nauseam. Atheists don't like Christmas, Christians don't like Halloween. Bottom line, your rights end at my property line. I guess my point is this, when it comes to a hard seated religious belief you are going to battle a losing cause in trying to convince someone of your point of view. What chance has logic got when there are religious factions that can convince their followers that strapping on a bomb is a great idea. Better to go about enjoying your Halloween and let them enjoy their ignorance.


Amen to that, and can I hear a halleluja?! I would just smile the sweetest smile and say "Dear Christian woman, please pray for my satanic soul". Scareme hit the nail on the head completely. Her rights end at the property line. Also I would absolutely do what Troll Wizard would do, "dress up as the devil and take her some goodies on Halloween night and surprise her with some Halloween kindness". You do Halloween like you always do and ignore her ignorant comments.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I still say turn the other cheek, any one of the four you have!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Love all of your responses! Thank You!!! Wildcat... well said! Love it! _'My path to take..._' Brilliant!!!

I just posted this reply on the 'other' forum, thought it was best to head it off at the pass over here too...

___________________

Hello All! I can honestly say that we are thrilled that you have all chimed in on this rather unfortunate situation.

Hubby and I were discussing this nearly all afternoon, along with ideas for the haunt...  Outside of the obvious, ignoring her and moving on, haunting like there's no tomorrow...

...we've decided to fix the fence post (which is on her side.) We will do this while she is at work one day and then thumbtack a note to it that states... "Courtesy of Darkrose Manor."

Please realize, that we do, absolutely, respect all religions! We have Muslim, Hindu, Buddhist, Atheist, and Pagan neighbors included with the Christian neighbors. Most of which are not only accepting and supportive of our night, but who are also usually involved in the build process. One of our other neighbors teaches at a Christian private school and her children go to Bible Study nearly everyday after school. They are also involved heavily in the creative process and receive VIP status every year.

The truth being, that it typically only takes the one 'exception' or the 'stereotype' to put something of a monkey-wrench into the plan - or at least the emotional plan. It will be difficult, now that she has made her belief systems known, to proceed without having some semblance of conscience involved in the process. We can do it. We've never been the type of haunt that had blood and guts anyhow...

So, I suppose the point of this particular reply was to say, for clarification, we aren't Christian haters - or any religion haters, for that matter. Her words and attitude towards us about Hallowen and our haunt were not only disturbing, but most definitely took us aback.

You are all wonderful for supporting us. We do know that this isn't the first time this has happened to any of us. We are not unique in this situation. We are grateful to our forum friends for reminding us, that one nay-sayers out of thousands of supporters does not make or break a haunt artist's heart. The show can and may go on.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

On a simple note there are people that just need to persecute others to lift themselves up... we'll just say it's a mental imbalance that they have. I'm sure we all know one or two like this and they tend not to be the happiest folks you'll meet.
Unless they are paying rent to be in you head .... well, you get the idea.

You do get a "well done" from me on the way you are handling it!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That seems like a great way to handle it. Glad this is resolved.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Forgot to suggest that you could dress up like that villain, Darkness from this old 80's movie Legend. That would probably throw your neighbor for a loop!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

On a whole, this really doesn't have anything to do so much with religion as it does with human nature. Any polarized group, Christian, Muslim, Jewish, Democrat, Republican, liberal or conservative is going to have members that think it is their sole privilege to be in the right and their holy duty to inform you that you're not. Take a good look at the list above and consider this, if you break down these groups into their sub-groups (Baptist, Methodist, Sunni,Tea Party,etc.) they can't even get along with themselves, so what chance do you, an "Outsider", have in the mix? As with any group of people, there are good and bad, we just tend to remember the bad ones. How many people told you how much they loved your haunt? Odds are strong there was more than one Christian in the lot, one person with a negative opinion doesn't speak for the group as a whole. Just a thought.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry that happened to you. I must say, I'm impressed with how you've decided to handle it. Putting the note on the post is a nice touch.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Taunting the neighbors doesn't help your cause. I can understand your issues with them, but if you really want to shut them up, ask them to show you in the new or old testament where it says Halloween is evil, Satan's birthday, etc. They can go off and search for years and won't find it. If they still want to argue, ask them about lying in God's name or using God's name in vain. It's what they are doing when they try to cast those claims on you. 
You get better results by conversation than you do by yelling or taunting.
The statement about when the actual time of Jesus' birthday being in late spring will rile some, but if you have those people go back and read their bible they will see that Joseph and Mary came back to Bethlehem for the census/taxes (when livestock was counted), not in December. The December date was used because it made it easy to get new recruits who celebrated the winter solstice into Christianity, many of the solstice traditions were incorporated into the Christian holiday. Knowledge and a calm head will take you farther than arguing will. Angry neighbors who have been teased often sabotage your haunts or displays out of spite (and ignorance). Agree to disagree.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just a reminder to anyone making further posts on this thread - Darkrosemanor has made it clear in an earlier post that she intends to be a class act and take the high road with this issue. Fontgeek is also correct that taunting or arguing with your neighbors is not a wise tactic, nor will it help anyone's cause.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

So what did you do or what are you going to do about the neighbor? From the good suggestions and bad ones, what route are you going?

God, I feel like Michael J. Fox in Doc Hollywood wondering what's going on with the Pakistani.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^This is her plan:



darkrosemanor said:


> Love all of your responses! Thank You!!! Wildcat... well said! Love it! _'My path to take..._' Brilliant!!!
> 
> I just posted this reply on the 'other' forum, thought it was best to head it off at the pass over here too...
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> ^This is her plan:


Ooops, thanks Roxy. Good route!


----------



## Horror Roots Productions (Jul 8, 2012)

Your neighbor would certainly not care for mine... i paint a pentagram made of blood and fire on my driveway....


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Just a reminder to anyone making further posts on this thread - Darkrosemanor has made it clear in an earlier post that she intends to be a class act and take the high road with this issue. Fontgeek is also correct that taunting or arguing with your neighbors is not a wise tactic, nor will it help anyone's cause.


I agree totally, with RoxyBlue and fontgeek. I think we have said all that can be said about this subject. Anything else is mute, Darkrosemanor has stated earlier that she intends to fix the post and to continue with her haunt for this year!

I think we should be praising and thanking her as a neighbor on doing the right thing. We should also congratulate her for having her 10 year anniversary on holding her haunt. Which I think this year she said is going to be more of a carnival theme. From the plans I've seen there is a lot of work that goes into this years attraction, which looks like it will be pretty cool! :jol:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Just like everyone said...Party On!

Poop in a paper bag, place at their front door, light it on fire, ring the door bell and leave. HAAA!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Glad to hear the show will go on. Good luck on the neighbor issues. Hopefully they will die down and not cause problems closer toward Halloween. I mentioned to hedge last year that with neighbor issues, they can try to make you change your display due to city code. If she has taken issue with you, ensure you call your city to find out codes related to Holidays (noise, lighting, Distance from sidewalk/ property line, etc..) If the city knows of your display it shouldn't be an issue but make sure you meet the code or they technically have to ask you to remove it, whether or not they like it. ( I happen to be on a board of zoning appeals. I hear lots of stupid from neighbors)

Good luck


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Just a reminder to anyone making further posts on this thread - Darkrosemanor has made it clear in an earlier post that she intends to be a class act and take the high road with this issue. Fontgeek is also correct that taunting or arguing with your neighbors is not a wise tactic, nor will it help anyone's cause.


I'm pretty sure most of us know this Roxy, the high road is always the best road. I'm certain any comments past Darkrosemanor's final plan was made purely with tongues planted firmly in cheeks. It's like how I always joke about dressing in black robes with some fake blood on a knife and answering the door to Jehova's Witnesses. Would never actually do it.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

All I've got to say is a question: "Does this mean that your neighbor will not post a big *DITTO* on their house when your haunt is in full swing?" Sorry...but tongue in cheek is my favorite pose!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Shrug it off, haunt as best you can, then if you have a Halloween party, be sure to hand her an invitation


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I guess Fontgeek said it better than I, as my comment was removed.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Don't mind them. People have looked at me before and asked if I as a witch cause I'm spiritual. Parents hold their kids hands due to the rumor on Halloween. Just let it roll off your back and enjoy Halloween.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

To paraphrase; Ignorance prevails when intelligent men stand by and do nothing. Not that I am advocating you should do something, but I certainly would. I have a real peeve about ignorant people.


And by the way, atheists do not hate Christmas, or any holiday for that matter. We just do not believe in all the clap trap that surrounds them.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

jaege said:


> And by the way, atheists do not hate Christmas, or any holiday for that matter. We just do not believe in all the clap trap that surrounds them.


Amen to that. Well I believe in Santa, the Easter Bunny, and The Great Pumpkin. ;-)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

that's what I've been saying for some time! lol


Terrormaster said:


> Amen to that. Well I believe in Santa, the Easter Bunny, and The Great Pumpkin. ;-)


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd fix the fence... after woodburning a pentagram into one of the new pieces.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Terrormaster said:


> Amen to that. Well I believe in Santa, the Easter Bunny, and The Great Pumpkin. ;-)


One must believe in what is real, right?


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I had a situation similar to this in 2010. I'm not going to name any names but a certain church that is famous for going door to door and handing out pamphlets was in the neighborhood for about a week in October doing their thing. I was in the process of setting up my walk through and had the garage door all the way open to get some air flow. A group of people from this church were next door and I thought it would be a GREAT time to hang my body bags up in the morgue room, which you looked right into from my driveway. The group headed up my driveway, took one look at me (I'm 205 lbs., have ink all over me and a shaved head) and the corpses in bags hanging from my garage ceiling, did an about-face and walked away without a word. Guess they figured me a Satanist too, far beyond help...
I got a good laugh from it and the best part is they haven't been back since. Funny how people make assumptions. I happen to be Christian, and I'm no Bible scholar, but as far as I can tell the Bible says that it's not ok to worship the dead or try to communicate with the dead. I don't do either. I entertain people. I don't worship my fake skeleton props and sacrifice goats to the devil for crying out loud! I don't know why anybody would be so upset about your display. Why doesn't your neighbor think on the bright side and realize that you are entertaining the town and creating fun memories for people rather than assume you worship the devil? Hope it all works out in the end.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

So sorry to read about your neighbor. What she fails to see is what you do for the neighborhood by doing what you do. Besides if you didn't haunt then you probably wouldn't have the proper tools to fix her fence. Thankfully the neighbors I have love what I do and the memories that it gives (or brings back) them and their children. Plus they know that my house is a safe house for the kids.


----------



## EerieEstate (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, I guess you could always use the 'glass is half full' theory and be glad that ONLY one of the neighbors is not on board with your set-up. It's fantastic that the rest of the neighbors are willing to participate and have a true event out of it. Hope it all goes well! Keep on Haunting!!!!!!!!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your neighbor but it sounds like you've got a good handle on things. When stuff like that happens I have to remind myself - harm none. Easier said than done.

Good luck and keep doin' what you do.


----------



## Mystic Manor (Apr 17, 2009)

I actually had a church youth group borrow some of my props, including coffin, skeletons, tombstones and fog machine. They had a great time with their function and I was more than happy to accommodate them. As a kid, I can remember having a haunted house walkthrough in the church basement. I guess my point is, not all home haunters are satanists, and not all religious people are freaks. People are either decent individuals or not - regardless of what they choose to celebrate or worship. Forge ahead with your passion. Who knows, you may get a "positive visit" from a local church.


----------

